# intresting crab spider facts



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

These spiders change color by secreting a liquid yellow pigment into the outer cell layer of the body. On a white base, this pigment is transported into lower layers, so that inner glands, filled with white guanine, become visible. If the spider dwells longer on a white plant, the yellow pigment is often excreted. It will then take the spider much longer to change to yellow, because it will have to produce the yellow pigment first. The color change is induced by visual feedback; spiders with painted eyes were found to have lost this ability.

The color change from white to yellow takes between 10 and 25 days, the reverse about six days.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice, the yellow colour form is :mf_dribble:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

just getting round to editing the yellow crab pics i took last week..il be posting them on this thread soon as iv uploaded them


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> just getting round to editing the yellow crab pics i took last week..il be posting them on this thread soon as iv uploaded them


 I'll be waiting :mf_dribble:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice MJ


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

very nice, never seen one in the wild, where would you usually fine these? wicked spider.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> very nice, never seen one in the wild, where would you usually fine these? wicked spider.


 on wild white and yellow flowers..u know them white plants that grow wild in the farmers fields along the sid with hedges..not sure of there name but thats where i find mine..there very hard to spot tho.1st yellow one i found in 2 years.this is the only yellow one iv ever found and i go out every day looking.iv heard there common so i guess there just good at hiding.


----------

